

Larry Ellison: Google's Larry Page acted 'evil' - yapcguy
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57598279-93/oracles-larry-ellison-googles-larry-page-acted-evil/

======
pyalot2
Oh give me a break. Larry (Oracle) Ellison is just trolling now. Oracle bought
Sun, including their rights and obligations to a little known language called
"Java". Sun was having no problem with Google using it for android. Hence
Oracle inherited that. Oracle lost their essential claim that the API was
copyrightable.

Larry Ellison is just pissed he could find no way to force Google to a more
favorable royalties negotiation position and he's seeing all the $$$ he's not
gonna extort now.

